# htaccess geht überhaupt nicht



## xrax (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einen Ordner vor zugriffen mit .htaccess schützen.
Verwendet wird der Apache WebServer.
Meine .htaccess Datei liegt im zu schützenden Ordner  (z.B.  /www/private/.htaccess).
Wenn ich auf den Ordner per Browser zugreifen möchte erfolgt aber keine LoginDaten-Abfrage, und ich erhalten den Zugriff.
Muss ich noch was am Apachen einstellen oder woran kanns liegen? 

Besten Dank
xrax


----------



## deepthroat (12. Januar 2010)

Hi.

Du mußt in dem entsprechenden Directory Eintrag der Konfigurationsdatei von Apache die AllowOverride anpassen. Siehe http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/auth.html und http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#allowoverride

Gruß


----------

